# Starcraft 2



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

So after God only knows how many years of waiting starcraft 2 is finally making an apearance on Tuesday (strange day for a release).

Is anyone else getting it?

I have just seen a BETA playing on a friends laptop and it looks great, i can not see 10+ years of work, but it does look good.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah will be getting it. Probably one of my fave games TBH.

Incidently it's not 10 years of work, its about 3 to 4 years since they started dev on it, one of the guys I used to work with moved to Cali and works as part of the development team at Blizzard.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Got my pre order of the collectors edition comng. Been playing original game in readiness. Finally a decent game exclusively for the pc rather than another bloody port.

I feel like I did when c&c 1 came out in 95.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I ordered my copy from Amazon as i had a voucher. As i ordered it way way way back the bloody credit card i used expired and now Amazon will probably miss lauch day. Ow well, let me know how you get on? I formatted my computer at the weekend in readyness and will be ordering some more ram too


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

My pc is like your gave gran, it will give Starcraft 2 a good home where all graphical options can be turned up fully and enjoy a smooth framerate on the 24" 1080p monitor.

Ha ha ha. It shall be awesome.


----------

